# Finally a clothing line for us plumbers



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Found a clothing line appropriate for our trade. Waddaya all think!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I wouldn't wear it.:whistling2:


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Lmao I got to get me one


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Where have I seen this before? :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

If I seen somebody wearing it, I'd punch him in the face.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

RealLivePlumber said:


> If I seen somebody wearing it, I'd punch him in the face.



why?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> why?
> 
> ???????
> I'd have to say, another jab at the crummy over charging
> ...


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> PinkPlumber said:
> 
> 
> > why?
> ...


----------

